# Garmin 93sv plus- side image issues



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I’m thinking that the ducer may be too close to the outboard? It’s about 16” away on the starboard side but it seems the beam is being disrupted? Idk, it’s in the same location as the Humminbird SI ducer. No issues with that one. Thoughts?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 347945
> View attachment 347945
> I’m thinking that the ducer may be too close to the outboard? It’s about 16” away on the starboard side but it seems the beam is being disrupted? Idk, it’s in the same location as the Humminbird SI ducer. No issues with that one. Thoughts?


Get a hold of BRAHMABULL on our site,he's VERY good with Garmin's


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Trim your motor up and see if it makes a difference. My motor interferes also so I trim my big motor up when using side scan and the port side clears up.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

BankAngler said:


> Trim your motor up and see if it makes a difference. My motor interferes also so I trim my big motor up when using side scan and the port side clears up.


Yeah, I’m pretty sure the motor is interfering after reading your comment.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

My 'left' view lacks some of the clarity that my unit has on the right (starboard side). Trimming up as Bank Angler suggested will improve the L view. I considered adding a jack plate to my Alumacraft to help with this condition. Mike


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yep! Trim it up. Mine does the same. Lowrance is located Port and I don’t see starboard as well. Garmin is located starboard and I can’t see port as well.


----------

